# streaming audio on local lan



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Has anyone tried streaming Xm over your local lan? (or any audio/video)?>
I have had set it up using different approach, simplecast/shoutcast and windows media encoder
all the time my audio is jerky and unlistenable.
it's not a bandwidth issue because it happens on every device on my network wired or wireless.

please help!

sorahl


----------

